# Trade of the Next Decade



## ringledman (2 Apr 2010)

Place your bets on the Trade of the Next Decade.

Here's mine.

*Go Long:*

*1) Japanese Stocks- *'_Underowned, Undervalued, Unloved and Ugly' _

A dire Japanese economy and high inflation at some point will send Japanese savings out of japanese bonds and back into the stockmarket. Also a 20 year bust leaves stocks at rock bottom prices.
http://www.investmentu.com/IUEL/2010/February/japanese-stocks.html

*2) Zimbabwe-*
Following a hyperinflationary crises things are getting back on track albeit slowly. Once one of Africa's rising stars. A country of immense natural and human potential. Marc Faber says the time to make huge returns is after a hyperinflationary crises has stopped. 
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/...e-could-be-the-ultimate-turnaround-story.html


With both of the above, investor sentiment is hugely negative despite the improvement in both markets. This is excellent to see for any investor. Nobody wants to by either market. A dream investment potential. 

Both are phase zero investments. 
[broken link removed]


*Go Short:*

*1) Western Government Bonds.* 
Sell, sell, sell this soon to be worthless trash...


So thoughts on any assets (commodities, currencies, property, stocks, bonds) to prosper massively or spectacularly crash over the next 10 years...


----------



## Bob_tg (3 Apr 2010)

How about back to basics with water?  

Lots written about it (e.g. http://www.water-stocks.com/).  With increasing populations in developing nations, and supply shortages in developed ones, this need won't go away.  

There are low barriers to entry at the consumer end (e.g. bottled water - most that retail price is in marketing anyway!); so the opportunity here could come more upstream (excuse the pun!!) from the large-scale utilities who are likely to win major partnership deals with governments, processing technology companies, and distribution networks.

PS - I fully agree with your "short" play.


----------



## Purple (4 Apr 2010)

Trade of the next decade?
Plastering.


----------



## ringledman (4 Apr 2010)

Purple said:


> Trade of the next decade?
> Plastering.


 
Erm I think you will find that was the trade of the last property decade!


----------



## Purple (4 Apr 2010)

ringledman said:


> Erm I think you will find that was the trade of the last property decade!



No, that was plumbing


----------



## doubledeb (4 Apr 2010)

Purple said:


> Trade of the next decade?
> Plastering.


 Why plastering?


----------



## number7 (5 Apr 2010)

to cover over the cracks?


----------



## Purple (6 Apr 2010)

number7 said:


> to cover over the cracks?



Exactly!


----------



## csirl (8 Apr 2010)

Easy question - NAMA executive.


----------



## ringledman (8 Apr 2010)

Bob_tg said:


> How about back to basics with water?
> 
> Lots written about it (e.g. http://www.water-stocks.com/). With increasing populations in developing nations, and supply shortages in developed ones, this need won't go away.
> 
> ...


 
Yes I agree. And Uranium too. There is a truely massive boom in nuclear energy underway over the next 20 years globally.


----------



## Purple (9 Apr 2010)

ringledman said:


> And Uranium too. There is a truely massive boom in nuclear energy underway over the next 20 years globally.



Pun intended?


----------

